# getting a small jenny



## Suthrn (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi all I'm getting a small jenny this week sometime, it will be ok to keep her with my soon to be 5 mo old colt won't it?? Thanks Linda in E. Tex


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 18, 2004)

Congradulations on the new jenny!




For keeping your jenny and colt together for now yes, but in a few short months no,



...especially when he starts to drop his "jewels". I know of a stallion that was only 1 year old



and they had him in with a few fillies, well guess what...2 fillies got bred, at 1 1/2 yrs. old!



Corinne


----------



## Suthrn (Oct 18, 2004)

well she's already bred,, due in may.. so will that be a problem?? thanks for the reply Linda


----------



## Bess Kelly (Oct 23, 2004)

It won't be a problem to let them run together until she's ready to foal. Then separate them until she foals. They may or may not breed. Sometimes they won't but, normally they will eventually when housed together.


----------

